# bind 9.16.19 doesn't start: named_pkcs11_engine has to be set



## HL1234 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello,
The configuration of bind 9.11 has worked. Now I have dns/bind916 installed with the option

```
====> Choose which crypto engine to use: you can only select none or one of them
     NATIVE_PKCS11=on: Use PKCS#11 native API
```
For PKCS#11 I have yet nothing defined. But now when I start the named server I get that error:

```
ERROR: named_pkcs11_engine has to be set to the PKCS#11 engine's library you want to use
```
I must first learn what to do.

How can I disable that PKCS#11 engine in named.conf or anywhere else?


----------

